# Audi TT RS or VW Golf R?



## emagdnim47 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Audi TT RS or VW Golf R? I'm loosing sleep over this HELP!*

Two car's, almost entirely in different categories in terms of price/specs/performance and such. Though I find myself caught right in the middle of one of the hardest decisions I've ever faced. 

Which one to get given this unique situation I've got myself into....

Military Auto Source offers exceptional deals when it comes to VW/Audi cars. I'll be using them for my car purchase this time around. I plan on placing anywhere between 35k-40k for either one as downpayment. The TT RS will have sepang blue/tech pkg/heated seats for $56,909.00(Originally would cost 64k) ! Compared to other dealers I could be saving 5k-6k on this deal, I know it's a great deal but I never imagined purchasing a car over 38k, it feels like I'm taking a leap of faith here. Should I pull the trigger and get this limited offer for the TT RS, or go conservative and wait for the Golf R? :thumbup: or :thumbdown:

I'll be financing the rest on a 1.99% for 36 or 48 month loan. For those who purchased a TT RS already, should I place more or less on downpayment based off of these facts? 

When I look at the Golf R I can't help but wanting to throw in about 10k or so for mods alone. In the end I'll be spending as much for a TT RS. Not saying I'd never mod a TT RS but I just don't see it happening anytime soon for such a beast. 

Lastly, (first time Audi buyer) what should I expect in regards to dealership cost's at Audi. If I pick-up the TT RS, should I be prepared for other outrageous fees that I don't know about (aside from the $4500 sales tax, :facepalm??? What should I expect to pay for service maintenance fees or service check-up's? 

What would you do in this case?opcorn:

Thanks in advance for your time and inputs, you guy's have helped me so much already in the past few days! The more feedback the better and possibly better sleep :thumbup: 

-Alex


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

The Golf R is most equivalent to the TTS in terms of performance. Clearly the TTRS takes it to the next level and is priced accordingly. The question is do you want to pay that initial difference? Personally I would not let the service department price difference between VW and Audi dissuade me from a TTRS if that is want you wanted. The difference would be negligible over the course of ownership. If you already plan on spending an additional ~$10k on the Golf R I would simply get the TTRS as what you'll likely do is diminish the value & reliability of the R.


----------



## emagdnim47 (Jun 27, 2011)

KK Moto said:


> The Golf R is most equivalent to the TTS in terms of performance. Clearly the TTRS takes it to the next level and is priced accordingly. The question is do you want to pay that initial difference? Personally I would not let the service department price difference between VW and Audi dissuade me from a TTRS if that is want you wanted. The difference would be negligible over the course of ownership. If you already plan on spending an additional ~$10k on the Golf R I would simply get the TTRS as what you'll likely do is diminish the value & reliability of the R.



Excellent points KK Moto about the service fees, I shouldn't let that rattle my decision making. Tough though since I never experienced buying a premium car before. What's a typical cost for like a 10000 mile service check-up at Audi?

Great question, the initial difference in price is a big factor in all this for me. I'm hoping a decent downpayment would warrant me in getting a TT RS and pay the rest off comfortably. 

It's easier to justify the cost of the TT RS this way when I feel the Golf R is going to rob more cash from the pocket.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

is this thread a joke? really, how can you even compare the Golf R to the TTRS? the cars are in 2 different leagues. its like youre comparing a R8 to a TT 2.0T :facepalm:


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

I need to slap you (in a friendly way  ). If you have the means to do the TT RS and don't, you will probably end up slapping yourself.

Just pretend that you never heard of the Golf R because once you start up that RS and hit the go pedal, you will never bother to question your decision again.

And once you pick your ride up, would you mind stopping by and giving me a ride


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

emagdnim47 said:


> Excellent points KK Moto about the service fees, I shouldn't let that rattle my decision making. Tough though since I never experienced buying a premium car before. What's a typical cost for like a 10000 mile service .


just spend an additional 850 and you have all your scheduled maintenance covered for 5 years or 45k. First 5k or 12 month visit is free. Oil changes are every 10K...7 qt synthetic! Not bad at all really.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

With that kind of discount you can sell it when the Golf R is out and buy that and still not loose any money. My point is go with the TTRS unless.

1. You travel to a bad area whereas you need to be low key.
2. Ground clearance is an issue.
3. You need 4 doors with useable rear seat room


Other than that TTRS is better in every way. 

If you can afford it go TTRS and get an maintance plan. I think it was $850 for 3 years. I don't know about you but our Audi dealer has much better service than VW. Free drop off and loaner vehicles.


----------



## lcrcr (Jun 10, 2005)

m3cosmos said:


> With that kind of discount you can sell it when the Golf R is out and buy that and still not loose any money. My point is go with the TTRS unless.
> 
> 1. You travel to a bad area whereas you need to be low key.
> 2. Ground clearance is an issue.
> ...


I would amend your #3 requirement to read "You need 4 doors and rear seats with more than zero inches of leg room".

And cancel #4. You can't get an auto here (US) in either car.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

m3cosmos said:


> With that kind of discount you can sell it when the Golf R is out and buy that and still not loose any money. My point is go with the TTRS unless.
> 
> 1. You travel to a bad area whereas you need to be low key.
> 2. Ground clearance is an issue.
> ...


Golf R doesnt come DSG 6 speed only. Both are very cool cars for differant reasons. I wanted the Golf R for a DD as it is more low key but when I found out no DSG that killed it for me.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

SKNKWRX said:


> Golf R doesnt come DSG 6 speed only.


Thanks for the info, I wonder why that is? Maybe it's because VW are worried that people chipping it adding hp and messing up tranny because of that? I have no ideal just guessing.

I personally perfer manual but i feel they should offer both for everyones necessities. The auto vs manual option IMHO is definitely way more important than chosing nav or no nav "for example".


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

m3cosmos said:


> I wonder why that is?


Same reason as manual only on the TT-RS. There are costs associated with certifying each transmission and VAG decided in both cases they would appeal to more people with manuals.


----------



## LilJonny16 (Jan 13, 2009)

^^^There is no way on this good green earth that manuals appeal to more people. Check the sales charts.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Huge difference in cars mate.

I have a Golf R32 that I'm trading for the TTRS. 

I LOVE my R32, but it just isn't a TTRS. I live for the day of delivery (less than 1.5 months away !!) 

You'd never be disappointed with the R, however the TTRS makes the R feel like a Hyundai (legitimately) - in terms of every way possible, quality, performance etc. Really incomparable cars and also depends what you need the car for - if you have a family and this will be family car, go the R. 

The cars are in 2 different leagues completely, in price too! I reckon go the TTRS, saves screwing things up with warranty and reliability as well when you go to mod it!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

LilJonny16 said:


> ^^^There is no way on this good green earth that manuals appeal to more people. Check the sales charts.


What he means is that these cars in particular - the TT RS and Golf R - appeal more to people who prefer manuals. There was a huge uproar when they only offered the R32 in DSG. Afterward, they did some market research and it was split heavily in favor of the manual transmission.

This is definitely a tough choice for Alex. As far as "investments" go, the TT RS will likely retain its value better than the R. But the R will also maintain a high resale as compared to normal production vehicles. I think this decision should come down to whether or not you can really afford the TT RS on a monthly basis while still living comfortably. Don't over-extend yourself for a car, no matter how sexy it is. The guys on this forum are going to encourage buying the RS because we can (probably) all afford it. IMO, a car payment + insurance shouldn't exceed 10% of your monthly income. If you're within that range, then why not?

But don't forget that the TT is a very impractical car. I'm only buying it because I have two other practical cars. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> What he means is that these cars in particular - the TT RS and Golf R - appeal more to people who prefer manuals. There was a huge uproar when they only offered the R32 in DSG. Afterward, they did some market research and it was split heavily in favor of the manual transmission.
> 
> This is definitely a tough choice for Alex. As far as "investments" go, the TT RS will likely retain its value better than the R. But the R will also maintain a high resale as compared to normal production vehicles. I think this decision should come down to whether or not you can really afford the TT RS on a monthly basis while still living comfortably. Don't over-extend yourself for a car, no matter how sexy it is. The guys on this forum are going to encourage buying the RS because we can (probably) all afford it. IMO, a car payment + insurance shouldn't exceed 10% of your monthly income. If you're within that range, then why not?
> 
> ...


10%... Hmmmm I'm so retarded!! :facepalm:


----------



## emagdnim47 (Jun 27, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Don't over-extend yourself for a car, no matter how sexy it is. The guys on this forum are going to encourage buying the RS because we can (probably) all afford it. IMO, a car payment + insurance shouldn't exceed 10% of your monthly income. If you're within that range, then why not?
> 
> But don't forget that the TT is a very impractical car. I'm only buying it because I have two other practical cars.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Thanks for your feedback Jeremy. I've looked into both cars, scrutinizing the financial side of them. I can right out pink slip the Golf R, for the TT RS I'll finance the remaining amount of about 17k-20k for 36 months for 1.99%. Monthly payments will range from $494 to $590. A car payment of under $600 plus $95 for insurance will be a pretty comfortable three year term. If it were over $700 a month and I had to extend the loan term just to lower monthly payment's I'd most likely opt out from buying a TT RS and rather get a Golf R. For the first time, I have the means to pay a big down payment and still be able to pay-off the TT RS in three years or less, w/ out overextending myself too much at all on a month-to-month basis. I thnk it might be do-able....financially speaking:sly:

For my lifestyle the TT wouldn't hinder practicality so much. This will be my only car so it'll default to being my DD though(commute from work is less than 10 miles each way). I don't really haul much stuff around except for maybe a gym bag or backpack, I don't normally carry passengers neither besides maybe someone on weekends. I do like taking long cruises around town and on highways. I hear that it's comfortable enough to do such things. I feel If I go w/ the Golf R I’ll regret the awesome chance I had of possibly owning a TT RS for a great value, just under 57k. 

I can definitely see myself being happy with either one. Yes, I too believe they’re both in completely different leagues. It’s still a very difficult choice for me as they’re both very exclusive/2-door/manuals/good resale values/and they’re both offered in sexy blue exterior. ic: I have to the end of this month to decide, Golf R or TT RS:banghead:. I’m loving all the feedback/inputs from all of you here! You guys/gals are great! :wave:


-Alex


----------



## emagdnim47 (Jun 27, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> Huge difference in cars mate.
> 
> I have a Golf R32 that I'm trading for the TTRS.
> 
> ...


I totally agree both cause are very different in those terms, it's never been this hard for me to decide which. Like you said the R is a great car too though, guess it comes down to what you want and if your willing to stick with the price tag of a car +50k. I hope the next month and a half goes by quick for you, that's got to be hard to wait for something so special:heart:

-Alex


----------



## emagdnim47 (Jun 27, 2011)

m3cosmos said:


> With that kind of discount you can sell it when the Golf R is out and buy that and still not loose any money. My point is go with the TTRS unless.
> 
> 1. You travel to a bad area whereas you need to be low key.
> 2. Ground clearance is an issue.
> ...


Did not know for just $850 Audi gives you free maintenance for three years That's music to my ears, I can rest easier knowing Audi backs they're vehicle's up in a strong way!

Thanks for your inputs!

-Alex


----------



## emagdnim47 (Jun 27, 2011)

SoSuMi said:


> I need to slap you (in a friendly way  ). If you have the means to do the TT RS and don't, you will probably end up slapping yourself.
> 
> Just pretend that you never heard of the Golf R because once you start up that RS and hit the go pedal, you will never bother to question your decision again.
> 
> And once you pick your ride up, would you mind stopping by and giving me a ride


I'd be happy too:thumbup:

I may need the occasional slap . Unfortunately a test drive for either car is out of the question. I'm out of country and I can only go off of gut feelings and read what owners are saying about they're TT RS or Golf R's.

-Alex


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Black BeauTTy said:


> just spend an additional 850 and you have all your scheduled maintenance covered for 5 years or 45k. First 5k or 12 month visit is free. Oil changes are every 10K...7 qt synthetic! Not bad at all really.


Yep...I paid $750....and it includes the DSG service on my TTS. Simple math-cheaper to let Audi do it-just don't let them sell you additional things when your there.



SKNKWRX said:


> Golf R doesn't come DSG 6 speed only. Both are very cool cars for different reasons. I wanted the Golf R for a DD as it is more low key but when I found out no DSG that killed it for me.


Killed it for me too....I just hate antiques. Why Audi wouldn't offer the DSG is not in line with their racing program. Paddle shifters rule LeMans cars....even Indy cars are paddles now. It makes no since to slow down to shift and take your hands off the wheel....(rant over)!



KK Moto said:


> The Golf R is most equivalent to the TTS in terms of performance. Clearly the TTRS takes it to the next level and is priced accordingly. The question is do you want to pay that initial difference? Personally I would not let the service department price difference between VW and Audi dissuade me from a TTRS if that is want you wanted. The difference would be negligible over the course of ownership. If you already plan on spending an additional ~$10k on the Golf R I would simply get the TTRS as what you'll likely do is diminish the value & reliability of the R.


The R would be more equivalent to the TTS....but the TTS is more balanced with the alum in the front end.....and better suspension....BUT the steering in the R is much better for feel.

Other reason I can think of is my R attracted attention from the few who knew what it was. Number 1 question I got with the R from the general (read stupid) public was "does it get good gas mileage?" I have a TTS and it definitely draws a lot more attention.....that can be good or bad....and it's even more rare than the R. The TTRS would be ever rarer if that's your thing.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

emagdnim47 said:


> I'd be happy too:thumbup:
> 
> I may need the occasional slap . Unfortunately a test drive for either car is out of the question. I'm out of country and I can only go off of gut feelings and read what owners are saying about they're TT RS or Golf R's.
> 
> -Alex


It's really a shame that you can't go for a test spin. But I'd bet that would seal the deal for the RS. Anyhow good luck with whichever way you go


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

emagdnim47 said:


> I totally agree both cause are very different in those terms, it's never been this hard for me to decide which. Like you said the R is a great car too though, guess it comes down to what you want and if your willing to stick with the price tag of a car +50k. I hope the next month and a half goes by quick for you, that's got to be hard to wait for something so special:heart:
> 
> -Alex


My biggest issue with the 2.0T in the R and TTS is turbo lag.. It's a whole lot better when in Manual, however it's still evident and oh so frustrating..

What you need to do is justify the car to yourself (or try). All I did was drive it, and I worked out the rest on the financial side to make it work (just) haha. 

It has been a seriously long and gruelling wait my friend - I placed my order in February, however was looking into this car around October last year. It's really not much longer to go so I have some peace of mind knowing she's just around the corner  

I say if you can do it, do it. You live once - why not enjoy the best while you're still young enough to do so


----------



## emagdnim47 (Jun 27, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> My biggest issue with the 2.0T in the R and TTS is turbo lag.. It's a whole lot better when in Manual, however it's still evident and oh so frustrating..
> 
> What you need to do is justify the car to yourself (or try). All I did was drive it, and I worked out the rest on the financial side to make it work (just) haha.
> 
> ...


It's valid points like these that have made my decision a little easier to go ahead with the TT RS purchase! :thumbup: I've got the means this time around for such a car. W/ the discounted price and my choice of delivery date really makes it hard not to jump on a deal like this for such a epic car under 60k. It's very unlikely I'll regret getting a TT RS versus getting a Golf R, were I might get a little buyers remorse post- purchase. I've done that in the past, and never want to go through something like that again.

Indeed, not able to take them for a test spin is a big downfall, but I trust that this forum/thread has more than enough info from owners & future owners vividly expressing the sheer quality of this Audi & uncanny performance/value/exclusiveness. I can live with a $500-$600 car payment for under three years or less. I'm going to email my dealer tomorrow to execute my order for a TT RS.:laugh: Wow, I can't believe I'm actually going to own a TT RS. 

You've all provided outstanding feedback/inputs, can't thank you guys enough 

:wave:
-Alex


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

joshsmith said:


> My biggest issue with the 2.0T in the R and TTS is turbo lag..


I'd guess that there's a lot less turbo lag with the EA888 engine in the current TT vs the EA113 which is still in the TTS. Gotta keep the rpm's up in the 'S to avoid lag.

But the best cure for the "lag" is the RS. I'm glad I can't test drive one :laugh:


----------

